# Need I add w/the honest kitchen food??



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Been feeding my lil' guy the honest kitchen for a few months now.
All seems well, I'm varily pleased with it thus far.

***I need to know if VITAMINS should be added to the food???
(or is it sufficent w/o doing so...)

***Also does one need to add EFA (essitenal fatty acids) to it???
(or is it sufficent w/o doing so...)

***The BIGGIE... lol...
Is this dog food made with real food ingredients or is it used with
GMO (genetically modified foods) :nshocked2: This is really an important
question one should be very concerned about and I am one.

Does anyone know???? and would it be the Truth?? hmmm...
Thanks guys!!! HUGS!!!!:nwinkwink:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

1) no you do not need to add vitamins. Many of us use NUPRO as a supplement anyway, but it is not necessary.

2) no you do not need to add essential fatty acids. Some of us give fish oils any way, or coconut oils. Raw, kibble and dehydrated raw feeders alike do add these oils/fatty acids. But THK is a complete food. You technically don't need to add ANYTHING.

3) it is made with real food ingredients, ingredients identical prior to dehydration, to those you would put on your own table and feed your own family members with.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

The food is supposed to have the vitamins & minerals already in it. I wouldn't add vitamins to it as you can overdose on vitamins. It's raw meat that's been dehydrated.
As far as EFA--I'm not sure if it has EFA in it. I'll have to look, but I have been adding 1 omega 3 gel cap to each batch I make.
The reason I chose this food is because it is deemed "real" food & there's a video showing a young girl eating this food. This is why most dogs love this food, because it's like eating tablescraps to them but better for them.
I could never go through the hassle of giving my dog raw meat, so I really like the dehydrated and freeze-dried raw foods that are available to us now.


----------



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

I <3 THK. My 3 chihuahuas have been hooked on it for about a year now. The only one you would have to add to is Preference (obviously add the meat its lacking). I feed Keen and Preference. I switch back and forth between because I personally like to give my pups are variety of meat. When I give them Keen I add nothing to it. It is whole and complete. 


They offer supplements too but I havent found a need to. I dont believe in adding formulated supplements. If I want my dogs to have more of something I will feed them a dog safe food that contains whatever I think they are lacking. 

They ingredients are of amazing quality. I tasted the preference once by accident (my boyfriend thought it was my green shake mix, :sad5: ) and I didnt detect any weird "unnatural" flavor. And really I will admit it wasnt bad.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay guys, THANKS!!!!
Sounds like good news to me, I hope so.
Appreciate your input. HUGS!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> 1) no you do not need to add vitamins. Many of us use NUPRO as a supplement anyway, but it is not necessary.
> 
> 2) no you do not need to add essential fatty acids. Some of us give fish oils any way, or coconut oils. Raw, kibble and dehydrated raw feeders alike do add these oils/fatty acids. But THK is a complete food. You technically don't need to add ANYTHING.
> 
> 3) it is made with real food ingredients, ingredients identical prior to dehydration, to those you would put on your own table and feed your own family members with.


Ditto on all of this.

As for genetically modified foods, it's hard to find foods that aren't in some way, shape, or form a descendant of a genetically modified foods. I've taken classes on microbiology and biotechnology that touched heavily on genetically modified foods and it's amazing how much of our food products are genetically modified, even if it's in the tiniest way almost EVERYTHING is the result of genetic modification...if not directly then indirectly.

However, the ingredients that go into THK are real food. The meats are human grade, antibiotic free, and hormone free and they are working toward sourcing all their meats from free range/cage free sources. Some of them already are, and those that are not already will be changed in the near future. The veggies are all real, farm grown, harvested, and then dehydrated to go into the food.

Being an HK Ally I am able to speak with HK employees on a regular basis and at my suggestion they are putting together a production video about THK as a company and the making of their food. I have been told some details about it and I am really excited for it to come out. There is no date set on when it will be available but the HK person I speak with hinted that it may be out this fall. I can't wait to see the results as I've heard enough about it to really peak my interest.


----------

